# Armor decorations



## Gurkhal (Jan 16, 2016)

EDITED: Never mind, I found the answer.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 16, 2016)

Now we *NEED* to know what the question was...


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 16, 2016)

The question was to what degree things like crests, horns, feathers etc. and other decorations would negatively impact the use of armor and in particular helmets. So I was wondering basically if a great helm with a Classical Greek type of crest would offer worse protection than great helm without such a crest? But that also goes for other and different kinds of helmets and armor.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for indulging my curiosity.


----------

